# Cults and mental illness



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Has anyone ever been a part of a cult? A while ago I was browsing the internet when I by mistake came up on a cult awareness site. Well I found out that certain people consider certain organizations I took part in as "cults". 
These are certain religious outreach organizations...I won't name any names right now. Anyway, as soon as I found this out and digsted that I was part of a cult and that all they taught me was nonesense, I suddenly felt "alive"...much much better. Anyway...these cults practically run my town...I know that sounds really paranoid, but they mascarade as a regular religious organization and there's many people of this religion (judaism) in my area. I hope I don't get....taken out mafia style for posting this or something, lol








So has anyone ever had experience with cults before?


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

regular religious organizations are cults. All main religions are cults because they brainwash their followers with fear and guilt. They are veiled in 'love' but offer nothing of the sort and are filled with hypocrisy. They practice archaic traditions like genital mutilations for boys and girls and preach fairy tales to get you to believe. And after all that they ask for your money because God is apparently short on cash. Religion is bullshit because it does not come from a place of honesty, it says it has all the answers and it does this so it can prey on the very weak. If you are unlucky enough to be raised drenched in this mire of fear,lack of knowledge, and reason you will have a lifetime of baggage and self doubt. I was raised Catholic until i was 11 and born again Christian until I was 26 and thankfully I got out it. When you finally step back and examine all these teachings objectively you realize how insane it all is. In my heart of hearts I have no qualms in saying that I believe while it did not by itself send me down the road to mental illness it certainly pushed me along the way. I leave you with some loving tidbits from the 'prince of peace'









Luke14:26 If anyone comes to me and does not hate his father and mother, his wife and children, his brothers and sisters--yes, even his own life--he cannot be my disciple.

Matthew 10:34-35 Do not suppose that I have come to bring peace to the earth. I did not come to bring peace, but a sword. For I have come to turn 'a man against his father, a daughter against her mother, a daughter-in-law against her mother-in-law-

This is God talking? How can people believe such things?


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm sorry you had that experience...I'm not sure all religions are exactly cults although when I see religions that I don't belong to I get that "feeling" too that it's cult-ish if you know what I mean...this creepy feeling. I kind of think there are good religious people out there and I have a thing with reminiscing about past times which often involved religion so I'm kind of "fond" of it...I don't know. I believe medicine is a cult too, in a way...


----------



## sandraholman (Apr 15, 2011)

Mental illness is common, and the milder conditions are very common. One fifth of Americans suffer from a diagnosable mental disorder during any given year. One fifth of school-age children are also affected by these conditions. Severe and persistent mental illness is less common, but still afflicts three percent of the population.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

A lot of evangelicals will refer to any other religious organisations as 'cults'. i.e. not 'True Believers'

If you have OCD tendencies religion can really screw you up.

I'm an ex-evangelical, ex-catholic, in that order. I turned to Christianity a few years after my DP/DR started on the basis that contact with the Ultimate Reality (God) would provide me with some answers to what was happening.

It didn't help, and only made matters worse.

I now don't believe at all, and have found
www.ex-christian.net to be helpful


----------

